# C&C 37R Info



## IAmSpartacus (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm looking at a 1990 C&C 37R and I’m reading allot about how she races but haven't heard anything how is she in cruising. 

I will be doing some races but I was also focused on more of a cruiser.

I know you’re going to say why don't you go to another boat but I do love how the 37R looks.

Can she be a blue water cruiser?

Thanks....


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Whats you definitio of blue water....coastal or across oceans, The tankage is small for one. I obviously have an affinity for C&C and we coastal cruise our 35, She is quite comfortable for a couple.

Dave


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The 37R is the 'racer' version with a less-fitted out interior than it's 'cruising' sister the 37+ and the 37/40. So if you're in love with the look, and you're interested in cruising look for the + version. There may be cockpit differences too, not sure.

Spend some time on Yachtworld and Google images to compare them. Here's an example of the 37/40. Great looking layout.

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Join the C&C email list and post your question there. Lot's of VERY helpful people.
Join at: CNCphotoalbum.com

Several 37R and 37+ owners post there regularly.
(FWIW, I believe the 37+ is the same boat, set up as more of a cruiser.)

Good luck.


----------



## IAmSpartacus (Aug 8, 2007)

Chef2

I plan on mostly coastal but as every other sailor i would like to cross the atlantic.

Faster
I did notice that her cockpit was a bit small but the interior is fit for living abroad. She has a 43Gal Fresh water Tank & a 30 Gal holding tank.


My question mostly is how she's under 30 to 40 knots. 

Did a Bermuda return and experienced 25 footers but was on a 50 foot boat


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

She will get bounced around quite a bit and shes light. Shes a racer first. Oopen transome. Small cockpit, traveler in the campanionway.

If you are looking for a racer she may fit the bill, but i would look at the Js. If its for fast perforamnce cruising, its not the model for me. There are many other good 40 ft boats with greater stability that have a turn of speed.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

IAmSpartacus said:


> Faster
> I did notice that her cockpit was a bit small but the interior is fit for living abroad. She has a 43Gal Fresh water Tank & a 30 Gal holding tank.


We have about the same water capacity, we do extensive coastal cruising and can go nearly a week if we're careful (one couple) - in an area where replenishment is not readily available I think that's a pretty minimal amount. Not sure how easily water capacity could be added to those boats.. perhaps there's space under the V berth, but with the use of so many liners I expect adding tankage could be an issue.

We also have a smallish cockpit but for the two of us it's not an issue. The plus of the C&C 37r/+/37/40 is the rapid draining of the open transom. IIRC the cockpit has a high bridge deck, but no seats long enough for comfortable lounging.. and remember most cruisers spend the majority of their time aboard on the hook or otherwise 'parked'....

Our former marina neighbours have just this past fall gone down to Mexico in a C&C 115.. word is they've made it OK, did experience a good blow and got through that and they were not particularly experienced sailors, but 30-40 knots is generally more than a handful regardless of the boat. These are powered up boats and you'd of course be severely reefed by then.


----------



## IAmSpartacus (Aug 8, 2007)

The C&C 115 looks like a much different boat then the 37R....

Thanks alot.


----------

